# Naked Portafilter



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just used for the first time a faema naked portafilter on my cherub. The handle is nice and light with forward weighting which is much better than the rear heavy standard porta from fracino. Puts less stress on the group.

What benefits do you guys find using naked portafilters (apart from the beauty of the pour?)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I find shots taste better with a naked, also cleaning is a lot easier with no basket removal and clean both side under the group.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about stress on the group head - the thing is probably best part of 8lb of chrome plated brass.

The mounting of the group is pretty sturdy unless you fancy using the group head as some sort of chair.... Lol

I find the naked gives better taste (because I'm sleezy I haven't had a new spouted pf that I'd be happy with espresso I'm going to drink coming into contact with! ) cleaning between shots is easier though.

More cup clearance when naked - but there's amples anyway.

Drawback is any jets make a mess on a nice clean cup and on my all stainless cherub


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah been getting jets and annoyingly makes a mess.

Also noticed couple of times I've been getting channeling. I've never got it before. Can't think to what I'm doing differently?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

poona said:


> Yeah been getting jets and annoyingly makes a mess.
> 
> Also noticed couple of times I've been getting channeling. I've never got it before. Can't think to what I'm doing differently?


The channeling was likely there before, a naked pf merely shows it to you?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

no, I see the holes in the puck afterwards.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed it was probably there before, you have to go back to your routine and make sure everything is spot on.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I had a disgustingly messy extraction yesterday because I caught my sweeping brush in the SJ - meaning the bristles were integrated in the grinds within the puck.

I hit the brew button and the bristles caused a rediculous amount of channeling / jets.

Other than that though a quick swirl with the cocktail stick and a firm tamp and I'm usually fine in terms of extraction.

True that the channeling will have always been there - break up a couple pucks and you can tell if the coffee has had an even extraction. Crazy what a spent puck can tell you about your shot


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Have never swirled my puck with a cocktail stick before. Think I'll try that and see. Have a sterile needle here I can use


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

stir grinds and tap portafilter reduces spitzers


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Tap before tamp I presume? Otherwise would break crack the puck?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You should not be tapping the the portafilter just stir and tamp, if you have to stir.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i stir, gentle tap on rubber mat to settle grounds then tamp once , works for me anyhow.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, used the sterile 22g needle. (work has its perks







Worked a treat, got a real nice espresso double shot there with no channeling. Still getting spritzing. Real annoying that.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

I'm reading this thread with intrigue as I too am experiencing an awful mess of spray from tiny jets - however, I've been using 2g less coffee and not tamping as firmly, not sure if that's made the difference? I normally use 18g with my normal spouted portafilter and the tamper sits into the basket nicely and it's easy to apply pressure. However when using the same amount of espresso grounds in the naked portafiliter basket, the tamper is a little loose and doesn't squeeze in as tight - this leaves small amouns of residue around the circumference. When I try brewing, it's a great splattering brown mess!!! Lol

I remember the first time I used the naked portafliter, I filled the basket with 20g of coffee and had to apply more pressure with the tamper to get the coffee to stay in the basket - and that seemed to work a treat without any mess, although extraction was a few seconds longer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like channeling


----------



## Down Under Dylan (Jun 18, 2013)

Been looking into getting a bottomless handle ... Like the idea of having shortfalls in my technique being exposed. But you say the taste is different? How so? Is this just your imagination ( no offence) or does it really taste difference? I've heard many say it creates a different texture and generally more crema? Is this true in your experiences?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

drgekko said:


> I'm reading this thread with intrigue as I too am experiencing an awful mess of spray from tiny jets - however, I've been using 2g less coffee and not tamping as firmly, not sure if that's made the difference? I normally use 18g with my normal spouted portafilter and the tamper sits into the basket nicely and it's easy to apply pressure. However when using the same amount of espresso grounds in the naked portafiliter basket, the tamper is a little loose and doesn't squeeze in as tight - this leaves small amouns of residue around the circumference. When I try brewing, it's a great splattering brown mess!!! Lol
> 
> I remember the first time I used the naked portafliter, I filled the basket with 20g of coffee and had to apply more pressure with the tamper to get the coffee to stay in the basket - and that seemed to work a treat without any mess, although extraction was a few seconds longer.


It does sound like channelling, have you tried stiring the grind in the porterfilter with an un-bent paper clip or needle? Try WDT technique






Once you've done this level off NSEW and then tamp.

If still problems might be worth videoing technique and posting it?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It does sound like channelling, have you tried stiring the grind in the porterfilter with an un-bent paper clip or needle? Try WDT technique
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-rim
> 
> ...


Wrong link.

You just linked the mobile youtube home page.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

nekromantik said:


> Wrong link.
> 
> You just linked the mobile youtube home page.


Sorry...Blackberrys really are crap! Search WDT technique on You tube.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry...Blackberrys really are crap! Search WDT technique on You tube.


I hate em lol

Glad I never owned one! No offence ha ha


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha None taken...it's my work one. It was their handset choice where no expense was spent!


----------

